

Announcing Intel Concurrent Collections for Haskell  - dons
http://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2010/05/27/announcing-intel-concurrent-collections-for-haskell-01/

======
strlen
This is so cool! Another reason for me to dive into Haskell.

